# Is this Possible??



## revinn (Mar 13, 2008)

Alright, I have three goals for this year.

Number 1: To go from 140 lbs to 130 by April 22. Possible?
Number 2: To drop down to 120 or 115 for prom (by June 26th).
Number 3: To maintain and get even more toned by the start of university.

Is this amount of weight possible to lose in these set blocks of time? Do you have any diet or exercise tips to offer me? TIA!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 14, 2008)

its possible with strict diet and excersise, because Ive done it many a time. However, each time i have gained all the weight back and its heartbreaking.  Losing weight too fast makes you go crazy (at least in my experience) and I have found that being on a diet and exercise program that is more realistic therefore slower weightloss has helped me maintain and stay slimmer.  But if you're just looking for a quick fix, just do it healthfully, dont starve yourself otherwise you'll hit a plateau and you will be really depressed.  Unfortunately to lose weight that fast it literally takes over your life and thats not healthy.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 14, 2008)

I think this is totally possible!!  It really starts with what you eat.

I'm currently on my way to getting a Nursing degree, and one of the classes I'm taking right now is nutrition.  We are studying how you really are what you eat!!  (LOL sorry about the cliche)  Since starting that class a month ago I've almost lost ten pounds simply by watching what goes into my body.  Make sure you are eating whole foods.. a lot of fruit and veggies.  Watch your carb intake.. if you eat grains make sure you are eating whole grains and not refined process crap.  Drink a LOT of water (women need about 64 oz a day) and stay away from regular soda.  If you must drink soda, drink diet.  Stay away from sugar and candy!!  I have found that when I'm craving sweet things, if I have some grapes or a banana it totally curbs it.  Last of all, don't buy it!  I mean if you buy junk you will eat it.  When you stock your fridge try and get a variety of fruits and vegetables and take the time to prepare things so you can grab quick snacks.  (Pre cut celery and carrots.. or slice some apples (lemon juice prevents them from browning) so you have them ready when you are hungry.  Try and stay away from red meat.  One piece of chicken or fish will totally suffice your protein needs for a couple of days!!

This seriously helps so much!!!  Let us know how your progress goes!!  Good luck!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 14, 2008)

Definitely.  But you are going to have to work hard doing your cardio and eating right.  Cutting out sweets and sodas has a big impact on how successful your cardio will be.  It is very hard not to crave bad foods in the beginning, but your body will remember what good nutrients are and you won't want them as bad after awhile.  Don't skimp on fiber and eat chicken or fish.  Red meat stays on you and clogs your intestines and arteries.   Fruits are nature's candy, so take advantage of that.  I say eat as much fruits and vegetables as you want.  Don't use salt on your food either. 
Workouts are really important if you want to lose that fast.  You may need to workout 5 times a week for 30 minutes to an hour.  
Most of all don't forget to eat.  Eating small bits throughout the day makes your metabolism go faster because it knows it's not starving and does not need to keep the weight because it trusts you will be feeding it.  Doing these things you will notice a difference in how your clothes fit in a week.
Good luck!


----------



## revinn (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow! Thanks everyone for all those tips!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 14, 2008)

You should probably do some strength training too. You won't bulk up. You don't want to be "skinny fat" probably.

I'd recommend measuring yourself more than just relying on the scale.


----------



## frocher (Mar 15, 2008)

........


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes it is. But, don't think of yourself being on a "DIET". Think of it as healthy eating.
You should drink a lot of water (I drink a gallon of water a day).
Stay away from sugar, white flour.
Eat lean protiens, veggies, fruit & good carbs such as brown rice, quinua.

Also with numbers on a scale make me nuts. Go by how your clothes fit. If you're working out, remember muscle ways a lot more than fat does,
Good luck


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes, it's possible.  I exercise a lot and I change it up.  I do cardio on lots of different machines and I do yoga and kick boxing, as well.  I also eat pretty healthy (lots of fruits and veggies, lean meats, and whole grains).  But, I also allow myself to have some of the bad stuff, too.  That way I don't feel deprived and I won't go binge when I get some sort of craving.  I drink a tonnnnn of water - probably around 8-10 glasses/day...not including what I drink during workouts.  I disagree with the diet soda.  It's not any healthier than the regular stuff.  I'd stick to water and drink diet soda as a treat.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

definately possible, i lost around 3 stone a couple year ago by doing the paul mckenna 'i can make you thin' plan (its not a diet thats why i didnt say diet its a book you read and listen to the cd) i also worked out every night fro around 30 mins + by doing dvds, sit ups, lunges etc. and i started walking EVERYWHERE
3 stone is probably about 42 pounds.. i wasnt really overweight, well i was but i didnt look it, but i felt so much better when i lost the weight, i had more energy, i got more attention from males, i could fit into nicer clothes etc. 

trust me if you work hard you WILL be the size you want


----------

